# Looking For SUV Recommendations



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I plan to buy a new vehicle in the spring. As much as I'd like to buy a pickup, I've decided on an SUV instead so am just now starting to look at them. As such, I would appreciate recommendations from folks here who own SUVs. Can you tell me which model you have and what you like and don't like about your vehicle?

I will be buying used (let someone else deal with the depreciation!), but will only be looking at recent models. Right now I am thinking that the oldest I will go is 2016 or 2017. 

Many of the most popular models (RAV4, CR-V, Escape, Rouge, Tuscon, etc.) look great but share one glaring deficiency - they all have four cylinder engines and are not available with 6 cylinders. I definitely want at least a 6 cylinder engine, so that limits my choices somewhat. But many SUVs with 6 cylinder engines have three rows of seating, which I do not need.

Anyways, as I said above I would appreciate any recommendations that people have.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Infiniti Qx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

10 Crossovers with V6 Engines


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, the 2019 and earlier years Subaru Outback has a 6-cylinder boxter engine in their higher line models vs the 4-cylinder. Dealer told me the 6 will not be offered for the incoming 2020 line, replaced by a turbo-4. I've driven both the 4 and the 6 engines -- definitely a performance/torque boost with the 6 but at the cost of considerably reduced mileage...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> 10 Crossovers with V6 Engines



Already have that bookmarked


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

DavidP said:


> Well, the 2019 and earlier years Subaru Outback has a 6-cylinder boxter engine in their higher line models vs the 4-cylinder. Dealer told me the 6 will not be offered for the incoming 2020 line, replaced by a turbo-4. I've driven both the 4 and the 6 engines -- definitely a performance/torque boost with the 6 but at the cost of considerably reduced mileage...



I was expecting reduced mileage and have to accept it because the way I drive I'll blow up a four cylinder in a couple of years.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

On depreciation.

I bought a new 2010 F15o. List was 36,000 but got it for $20,ooo after all the year end sales stuff.

So it has cost me $2,000 per year to own this and if I was looking for a used truck now I’d probably end up with something worse than what I have now.

I’d never bought new before but I think it worked out better than going through a few used trucks in that 10 year period.

I think I can easily get another 5 years out of this one; only things it has cost me so far, apart from oil changes, are brakes, one set of tires, one battery and the MAF needed to be cleaned.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> On depreciation.
> 
> I bought a new 2010 F15o. List was 36,000 but got it for $20,ooo after all the year end sales stuff.
> 
> ...



That is a good point - if buying in the spring I can look for unsold 2019 models.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Acura RDX has a V6 now. The older ones have a turbo 4. They're a souped up CRV. 

That would be my second choice behind a Tahoe/Yukon/Escalade from GM


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Don't be a lazy polluting fuck. Walk, don't drive.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pick a Honda or Toyota period.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

We have a '15 GMC Terrain and '06 Pontiac Torrent.
Both used with low mileage and running great.
4 cyl and most of our travel has been from Acton to Oshawa.
Took us awhile to get used them as our previous vehicles were '88 Caprice V8 and '95 3/4 ton Chevy V8.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Subaru Forester is my dream car.

Seriously. If I won the lottery I would drive a Subaru Forester.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

marcos said:


> Pick a Honda or Toyota period.



No 6 cylinder engines unless I go for a third row of seats, which I do not want.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

colchar said:


> No 6 cylinder engines unless I go for a third row of seats, which I do not want.


CRV or RAV 4 would be perfect. Best re-sale value of all.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Isn't there a V6 RAV4?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

marcos said:


> CRV or RAV 4 would be perfect. Best re-sale value of all.



They were at the top of my list until I realized they only come with four cylinder engines.

As for resale, I am unlikely to resell it. I would most likely trade it in later when I buy my next vehicle, but I am unlikely to resell it privately.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Isn't there a V6 RAV4?



I wish.


Why the V6 Toyota RAV4 is never coming back | Torque News


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Can I suggest that you rethink your engine requirement? My mind has always been fixed on 6-bangers until our last purchase. If you're not towing then a four will do the job - and quite nicely. Last go round we bought a 2018 Mazda CX5 and it has been sensational on all fronts. Stylistically it really punches above it's class, handling is superior in it's class, and the naturally aspirated 2.5 four suffers no lag. Personally I'd avoid the turbo models - I have an under-sized 1.6 turbo Nissan that is all kinds of great fun once it spools up - but is horrendous off the line.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The V8 I am driving now gets better gas mileage than my 03 V6 got. If you have a heavy foot, again, the QX70 with the 3.7 liter . Or the FX37 but I'm not sure when they stopped making them and may be older than you are looking for.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Can I suggest that you rethink your engine requirement?



I've always found four cylinder engines underpowered, and I am _really_ hard on them.

ETA: I've just doe some quick reading and maybe I need to be more concerned about horsepower than the number of cylinders.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If you see a 2019 with a V6..let me know. Been looking as well. One of my good friend is a mech at Honda and told me to stay away from the new CRV's very bad 1,5L turbo engine. The new RAV4 is Very cool..but the the same price, you get WAY more bang for the $$$ with the new Sante Fe for exemple. I have a 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe with the 3.4l V6 and i can't find anything with the same power right now. The Jeep Cherokee has a V6 with it's Trailhawk version,


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> I've always found four cylinder engines underpowered, and I am _really_ hard on them.


I don't disagree - I'm just saying that I'm a convert. I grew up in a mechanic's house. If it wasn't an MG or a Triumph then it better at least have a straight 6. V8 preferred. Prior to the Mazda our last 3 SUVs have been GMC Jimmys. - just in case we needed some real torque (and a frame) for that boat or house trailer we never bought (fact of the matter is I really miss my Jimmy because I could carry anything in it and not worry - except about fuel consumption, maybe). The CX5 is described as being under-powered - but I don't find it that way at all. I think it's got plenty of juice. I suggest you drive one yourself - you get a lot for your money.

Remember when a six was considered underpowered?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't disagree - I'm just saying that I'm a convert. I grew up in a mechanic's house. If it wasn't an MG or a Triumph then it better at least have a straight 6. V8 preferred. Prior to the Mazda our last 3 SUVs have been GMC Jimmys. - just in case we needed some real torque (and a frame) for that boat or house trailer we never bought (fact of the matter is I really miss my Jimmy because I could carry anything in it and not worry - except about fuel consumption, maybe). The CX5 is described as being under-powered - but I don't find it that way at all. I think it's got plenty of juice. I suggest you drive one yourself - you get a lot for your money.
> 
> Remember when a six was considered underpowered?



OH YES...i am helping my dad shop for a new pickup, he's 87 but in perfect health, he decided he wanted a last BRAND NEW truck, the discussion he is having with the sale people is hilarious, he was proposed a V6 to start and looked at the kid like he had committed murder basically lol…took a while to get him off the V8 5L wagon..


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am also planning to change my Flex next year, so following SUVs.
I might get a little smaller model... or Explorer...

Ford Escape remains a good option but will offer a 1,5 l. turbo four cylinder.
Edge is as nice but you have to try as the seat lenght are very different.

Chevrolet Equinox or GMC Terrain ? 

Toyota RAV4 LE/XLE AWD

Mazda CX-9 ? 

Subaru : ??Outback /**Ascent Commodité vs *Tourisme
Will replace six cylinder with a new four cylinder engine
Was amazed to learn these burn 1 l. oil between oil services ??

I also looked for prices in mid-range cars (need no more luxury than an average already well-equipped car !) :
They are quite in the same range +/- 1k$ .


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

colchar said:


> That is a good point - if buying in the spring I can look for unsold 2019 models.


They may all be gone by then. The auto industry is on a time-shift from the rest of us, and is already starting with the sales ("employee pricing", etc.) to push the 2019s off the lots to make room for 2020s which will be the front-line sellers in the fall.

My favorite SUV by far was a BMW X5 diesel - a really outstanding vehicle in so many ways but one: it started breaking in its sixth year and was REALLY expensive to fix (even at a non-dealer repair shop). Buying a used one would get you that many years closer to this problem (I've learned that my experience was not unusual).

Therefore I'll recommend the Toyota Highlander Limited. My wife is on her second one, and we now know that we sold the first one far too soon. It had over 200K km on it and we sold it because we *expected* it would start costing us money even though it never had. Oil changes, brakes, tires, wiper blades... that was all we'd ever put into it.

Well, the second one is just about to turn 400,000 km and my wife refuses to part with it. Except for the above routine maintenance our only trouble was a scare about a power steering rack that Toyota doesn't sell anymore, but we found a real mechanic who was able to replace a few parts and we were off again; that was almost 100K km ago.

Very quiet smooth-driving vehicles. Worth taking a look at them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> If you see a 2019 with a V6..let me know. Been looking as well. One of my good friend is a mech at Honda and told me to stay away from the new CRV's very bad 1,5L turbo engine. The new RAV4 is Very cool..but the the same price, you get WAY more bang for the $$$ with the new Sante Fe for exemple. I have a 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe with the 3.4l V6 and i can't find anything with the same power right now. The Jeep Cherokee has a V6 with it's Trailhawk version,


I am out at Costco right now so cannot list them, but someone posted a link on the first page of 2019s with a V6 engine. Take a look at that list


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

colchar said:


> I am out at Costco right now so cannot list them, but someone posted a link on the first page of 2019s with a V6 engine. Take a look at that list


i checked it's a 2016 list


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Yukon, Tahoe, Suburban ..


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> ... maybe I need to be more concerned about horsepower than the number of cylinders.


Getting more HP from a 4 banger will usually require the motor to work a lot harder than something like a big under stressed 8 or even a large displacement 6 that doesn't have to get out of bed to make the same HP as the 4 cylinder motor. The added stress to the 4 will make it more fragile - not to say that some of them don't do OK but it's still a high stressed engine and could cost a bit to maintain.

Ford introduced a boosted 3.5 motor for its trucks and the economy looked good on paper but in the real world where you are driving say 120-130 on the highway and pulling away from lights like you're not about to die the fuel mileage was worse than the 8s because the small motor was always on the blower so it used more fuel.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Yukon, Tahoe, Suburban ..


I'm thinking F-250 next time.

Go big or go home .. lol


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure what the budget is but what about a used RX350? SUV, no third row, 3.5L V6, and a reputation for reliability.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> OH YES...i am helping my dad shop for a new pickup, he's 87 but in perfect health, he decided he wanted a last BRAND NEW truck, the discussion he is having with the sale people is hilarious, he was proposed a V6 to start and looked at the kid like he had committed murder basically lol…took a while to get him off the V8 5L wagon..


He probably wants windey-windows and three-on-the-tree too


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a Ford Escape now. I like it fine. It's only v4 but with the Eco boost and sport mode it doesn't lack any guts when I want it to have guts. 
Before that I had a Jeep Grand Cherokee which I loved but would have cut into my gear fund to get a newer one.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> I have a Ford Escape now. I like it fine. It's only v4 but with the Eco boost and sport mode it doesn't lack any guts when I want it to have guts.
> Before that I had a Jeep Grand Cherokee which I loved but would have cut into my gear fund to get a newer one.


i went to try the grand cherokee and man is it confee for tall guys.... but my 8 year old son went crazy for the red Cherokee TrailHawk...lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, my sister had a Cherokee - I didn’t even bother trying to get into it and kinda surprised at how small it was.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> If you see a 2019 with a V6..let me know.



10 Crossovers with V6 Engines


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

DavidP said:


> Well, the 2019 and earlier years Subaru Outback has a 6-cylinder boxter engine in their higher line models vs the 4-cylinder. Dealer told me the 6 will not be offered for the incoming 2020 line, replaced by a turbo-4. I've driven both the 4 and the 6 engines -- definitely a performance/torque boost with the 6 but at the cost of considerably reduced mileage...


The industry trend in general is towards 2.0 l 4 cyl turbo.

It’s all about fuel economy and emissions.

I’ll take a V6 any day of the week over a turbo charged 4 banger.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, my sister had a Cherokee - I didn’t even bother trying to get into it and kinda surprised at how small it was.


The regular Cherokees are about the same as the Escape, rav 4 crv when I checked them out. The grand Cherokees are bigger.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> They may all be gone by then. The auto industry is on a time-shift from the rest of us, and is already starting with the sales ("employee pricing", etc.) to push the 2019s off the lots to make room for 2020s which will be the front-line sellers in the fall.



True. I can buy in late winter as well, provided some are left. 

Checking AutoTrader online there are a bunch of new 2018s still kicking around now. Here are some examples:

2018 Jeep Cherokee for sale in Brampton | autoTRADER.ca

2018 Hyundai Santa Fe for sale in Brampton | autoTRADER.ca

2018 Ford Escape for sale in Brampton | autoTRADER.ca


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

colchar said:


> True. I can buy in late winter as well, provided some are left.
> 
> Checking AutoTrader online there are a bunch of new 2018s still kicking around now. Here are some examples:
> 
> ...


i think all those 2018 models have new upgraded models for 2019 so good deals can be have


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> Not sure what the budget is but what about a used RX350? SUV, no third row, 3.5L V6, and a reputation for reliability.



That is a bit above my price range. I am thinking $30k or lower.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> The regular Cherokees are about the same as the Escape, rav 4 crv when I checked them out. The grand Cherokees are bigger.



I like the regular Cherokee and the Grand, but the Grand is more than I want to spend. The regular Cherokee comes with a V6 which is an extra point in its favour.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

colchar said:


> I like the regular Cherokee and the Grand, but the Grand is more than I want to spend.


That's where I was. I was going to get a Cherokee but then my uncle happened to be selling his Escape he didn't, use and it saved me a few grand to buy it instead. 
My wife has a wrangler if I want something more fun to drive.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> The regular Cherokees are about the same as the Escape, rav 4 crv when I checked them out. The grand Cherokees are bigger.


I think hers was the regular one.

I’m 6’3” and about 215 which isn’t that big but I’ve had it with small vehicles and being crammed into them plus mass and size rules in an MVA and I want to be the one walking away after some donkey in Toronto blows a red and gets lucky. Saving gas isn’t worth it if you get wracked up in a small vehicle and I deal with car accidents every day so I’ll go with what I see rather than what some consumer report tells me.

That said though I’ve seen some small imports take a hard hit in a rear ender where the back was collapsed into the rear seat compartment but the driver and front passenger area was intact. Anyone in the back seats though would have been messed up good.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I think hers was the regular one.
> 
> I’m 6’3” and about 215 which isn’t that big but I’ve had it with small vehicles and being crammed into them plus mass and size rules in an MVA and I want to be the one walking away after some donkey in Toronto blows a red and gets lucky. Saving gas isn’t worth it if you get wracked up in a small vehicle and I deal with car accidents every day so I’ll go with what I see rather than what some consumer report tells me.
> 
> That said though I’ve seen some small imports take a hard hit in a rear ender where the back was collapsed into the rear seat compartment but the driver and front passenger area was intact. Anyone in the back seats though would have been messed up good.


You're a bit bigger than me. But I'm about 6'1 and the grand Cherokee had plenty of room. I used to regularly drive a coworker home who was about 6'4 and 280 and commented about the amount of room there was.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> You're a bit bigger than me. But I'm about 6'1 and the grand Cherokee had plenty of room. I used to regularly drive a coworker home who was about 6'4 and 280 and commented about the amount of room there was.


Yeah, I’ve never been in a grand Cherokee so I’ll take your word for it but the one my sister had I was thinking who the hell would buy this .. lol


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, i’m 6,4 and 330lbs and the jeeps are very confee compared to most asian models who tends to be more compct


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> That is a bit above my price range. I am thinking $30k or lower.


Im sure you can find the lexus with reasonable mileage for 30k.

I got a 2017 CX-5 GS in June and I love it. Regular 2.5 (2.5T on 2020) and it's awesome not to worry about power again.

I got it with just under 10k on the odo, for less than the 22k demo cars in the GTA. Keep your eye on the manufacturer site CPO page.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Everyone should have a 3500 Duramax at least once in their life.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

LanceT said:


> Everyone should have a 3500 Duramax at least once in their life.


I miss my old Duramax. My next truck build will hopefully be a Cummins or Duramax swapped 67-72 3/4 ton 4x4


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I drive a 2012 F250 with the 6.2 l gas motor (358 ci). My wife drives a 2013 RAV4 with the 4 banger. It is no slouch and accelerates similar to the F250 in the merge lane to the nearby highway. If I really put my foot into the F250 it’ll outperform the Rav but it’s guzzling a ton of gas to do so. Seriously take the Rav for a test drive. It’s quick for a 4. Surprises me every time I drive it. I just put new tires on it after 68,000 km. Other than oil changes that’s all it’s needed. Great vehicle. Head over to TGP. There is a thread devoted to them. 

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/toyota-rav-4-owners-halp.2075173/#post-29113475


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Let us know what you test drive!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Let us know what you test drive!



I won't be doing that for a while. Just starting research now and not planning to buy until the new year at the earliest.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

One of our cars is a 2017 Hyundia SataFe V6. For the price of the vehicle you get a lot of features compared to other brands. We have put 70K on it and so far we have had zero issues, and getting better than 10 L per hundred Km with a mix of highway and city driving. The version I have (XL limited?) has a third row but I think you can get them without, if not they fold flat and there is ample trunk space when folded.

These are decent vehicles, but nothing to get excited about. If I were to buy again I would have chosen to spend a bit more and get a Toyota Hybrid.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I won't be doing that for a while. Just starting research now and not planning to buy until the new year at the earliest.


Start test driving now. Narrow it down before there's any crunch.

I was looking for two years before I got my car, but I was driving cars last november.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

‘Grateful that my kids weren’t in the car’: Ottawa woman wants answers after SUV catches fire


----------



## lightman (Sep 4, 2013)

How about a Toyota 4 runner?
We have one and it is a 2001 and still going strong fantastic vehicle . Really good off road, built like a tank 3.4 v6 plus even after 19 years everything still works including the air conditioner.
Our version has both the 4wd and the awd mode ( awd mode lets you keep it in 4wd all the time on pavement if you want good for those snowy days when the roads are dry then snowy icy)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

lightman said:


> How about a Toyota 4 runner?
> We have one and it is a 2001 and still going strong fantastic vehicle . Really good off road, built like a tank 3.4 v6 plus even after 19 years everything still works including the air conditioner.
> Our version has both the 4wd and the awd mode ( awd mode lets you keep it in 4wd all the time on pavement if you want good for those snowy days when the roads are dry then snowy icy)


I'd do unspeakable things for a clean 1st gen 4Runner.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Interesting comparison:

2019 Honda CR-V vs. 2019 Toyota RAV4: Which Compact SUV Is Best?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Looks like this purchase might be happening earlier than expected. On the way home last night the 'check transmission' warning came on three separate times. It has been hard-shifting between first and second for a while, but yesterday was the first time that warning has appeared. I will check the fluid level shortly, but if it is anything more than that I don't think it is worth putting any money into repairing it just to get me through the winter and will, instead, buy now. I guess I'm going to start test-driving this weekend.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

colchar said:


> I was expecting reduced mileage and have to accept it because the way I drive I'll blow up a four cylinder in a couple of years.


I highly doubt it. Modern 4 bangers (especially Japanese made) will outlast every other part on that vehicle. The turbo four banger in my 2008 Saab 9-5 Aero had 360,000km on it when the rest of the car was finally beyond the point of being worthwhile to fix. I’d bought it at 110,000km, then had it performance tuned to over 350hp (from the stock 270hp). I never did any motor maintenance aside from oil and filter. Drove it like it was stolen and did many track days in that car.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

fogdart said:


> I highly doubt it. Modern 4 bangers (especially Japanese made) will outlast every other part on that vehicle. The turbo four banger in my 2008 Saab 9-5 Aero had 360,000km on it when the rest of the car was finally beyond the point of being worthwhile to fix. I’d bought it at 110,000km, then had it performance tuned to over 350hp (from the stock 270hp). I never did any motor maintenance aside from oil and filter. Drove it like it was stolen and did many track days in that car.


It took my 4 cyl Honda 27 years, and some 3-400k km of abuse to grenade it's engine. Track days, street racing, burnouts, etc.

My V8 Ford on the other hand... 180k km over 33 years. Spun a main bearing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I am starting to realize that a modern four cylinder will be OK. I will still get one with the most horsepower and torque that I can. I am a little nervous about turbo engines, but expect they are far better now than they were when I first became aware of them decades ago.

Right now the SUVs at the top of my list are the Hyundai Tucson, Hyundai Santa Fe, Kia Sportage, Kia Sorrento, Toyota RAV4, and Mazda GX-5. I'm busy for the next few days but will then start scheduling test drives.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was all about a tuscon till I drove my '17 CX-5. The santa fe was a little overkill for me, though I still dream about cooled seats in the limited.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

fogdart said:


> I highly doubt it. Modern 4 bangers (especially Japanese made) will outlast every other part on that vehicle. The turbo four banger in my 2008 Saab 9-5 Aero had 360,000km on it when the rest of the car was finally beyond the point of being worthwhile to fix. I’d bought it at 110,000km, then had it performance tuned to over 350hp (from the stock 270hp). I never did any motor maintenance aside from oil and filter. Drove it like it was stolen and did many track days in that car.


There's at least one race series where turbo 4's have been so abused (and made better and better) that any concern about longevity is completely unfounded. 




















Even turbo cool-down is somewhat passe, considering how many people are driving them and don't even know it. If you know you have a turbo, and you drive it hard, it's still time well spent. But think of the warranty problems if joe-blow coked a bearing from day-to-day use. Three+ decades of technolgy has most of that licked now.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

colchar said:


> Yeah I am starting to realize that a modern four cylinder will be OK. I will still get one with the most horsepower and torque that I can. I am a little nervous about turbo engines, but expect they are far better now than they were when I first became aware of them decades ago.
> 
> Right now the SUVs at the top of my list are the Hyundai Tucson, Hyundai Santa Fe, Kia Sportage, Kia Sorrento, Toyota RAV4, and Mazda GX-5. I'm busy for the next few days but will then start scheduling test drives.


We are picking up our 2019 Tuscon LTD tomorrow. It was by far the nicest driving SUV we tested. We were told to stay away from the turbo models. The lower end Tuscon didn't drive as nice as the Preferred Trend or the Limited. We both liked the Tuscon better than the Honda, Mitsubishi, Subaru and Nissan models.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Try a Ford Edge SEL V6 AWD. Lots of room, lots of power, very comfortable, reliable and no terrible on gas. I have a 2018 and love it. It’s my 2nd one. Explorer is too big for nothing (I had 2 of’em). Cherokee is not reliable (I had one of those too). Toyotas and Hondas are over priced as are most Europeans. 

Do try an Edge. You might be surprised.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

12 stringer said:


> Try a Ford Edge SEL V6 AWD. Lots of room, lots of power, very comfortable, reliable and no terrible on gas. I have a 2018 and love it. It’s my 2nd one. Explorer is too big for nothing (I had 2 of’em). Cherokee is not reliable (I had one of those too). Toyotas and Hondas are over priced as are most Europeans.
> 
> Do try an Edge. You might be surprised.



That is actually the next one that might be added to my list. I really like the look of the Escape, but they are not reliable. The only problem with the V6 Edge is that in the 2019s you can only get that engine in the top trim level. Anything lower than that and you have to take the four cylinder.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> We are picking up our 2019 Tuscon LTD tomorrow. It was by far the nicest driving SUV we tested. We were told to stay away from the turbo models. The lower end Tuscon didn't drive as nice as the Preferred Trend or the Limited. We both liked the Tuscon better than the Honda, Mitsubishi, Subaru and Nissan models.



The LTD? Is that the Luxury trim? If I go with the Tucson I was looking at the Preferred trim and then adding some features. If I remember correctly, it still works out cheaper than the Luxury.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> Yeah I am starting to realize that a modern four cylinder will be OK. I will still get one with the most horsepower and torque that I can. I am a little nervous about turbo engines, but expect they are far better now than they were when I first became aware of them decades ago.
> 
> Right now the SUVs at the top of my list are the Hyundai Tucson, Hyundai Santa Fe, Kia Sportage, Kia Sorrento, Toyota RAV4, and Mazda GX-5. I'm busy for the next few days but will then start scheduling test drives.


Turbo engines are much better than decades ago. The Japanese figured them out in the 80s, the Europeans by the 90s, and America is just starting to get the hang of them now.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

colchar said:


> The LTD? Is that the Luxury trim? If I go with the Tucson I was looking at the Preferred trim and then adding some features. If I remember correctly, it still works out cheaper than the Luxury.


Yeah sorry, it's the Luxury. We got that for a tad more than the Preferred because there were no Preferred models left in stock.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ford have good prices until the end of September. A 2019 plane jane F250 6.2 gasser can be had for a modest sum.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Consumer Reports membership and just looked up the best overall new SUV’s. Subaru was #1 in every class except large, and luxury.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I have a Consumer Reports membership and just looked up the best overall new SUV’s. Subaru was #1 in every class except large, and luxury.



My parents used to subscribe and I remember their info being very good. I checked my work's library and I can access print copies there, but there are some other things they offer that I'd like to use so I am signing up for a year long digital membership.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> I have a Consumer Reports membership and just looked up the best overall new SUV’s. Subaru was #1 in every class except large, and luxury.


Buhhh. You'd never catch me in a Subaru dealership. They are the one Japanese builder that never learned how to build an engine that stays together. I've spent far too much time under the hoods of Subarus to ever invest that much money in one.

They are a riot to drive in the snow, but I'll never own another unless it's a racecar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you get a tuscon, spring for the 2.4 in the new ones or the 1.6T. 

The 2.0 does not have enough pickup for the "I need to pass/avoid" types IMO. Many nice features, but pep was not on the list. The bulk of the santa fe with the 2.4 kind of had the same thing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> If you get a tuscon, spring for the 2.4 in the new ones or the 1.6T.
> 
> The 2.0 does not have enough pickup for the "I need to pass/avoid" types IMO. Many nice features, but pep was not on the list. The bulk of the santa fe with the 2.4 kind of had the same thing.



I am leaning towards the Santa Fe right now, with a ton more research to do.

According to Consumer Reports, the turbo engine in the Hyundai models is really unreliable.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Any specific trim? Still gonna plug my car haha.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

maybe more of a crossover than an suv.
we are on our second murano. My wife drives the 2017 we bought new. I am still driving the 2010 we bought as a dealer demo w/10,000 k . it has 200+ k's now. did the drive shaft 2 years back, a bit pricey for the part (segmented w/sealed u-joints only OEM available) . last year the rubber boot on the intake started to deteriorate, 200 dollar fix.

we have driven Nissans since 1993. they have been good for us


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> I was all about a tuscon till I drove my '17 CX-5. The santa fe was a little overkill for me, though I still dream about cooled seats in the limited.


Agreed. We tried em' all (and pretty much liked em all too). The Mazda is a "Driver's Vehicle" and you'll know what I mean if you're a "Driver"


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> I am leaning towards the Santa Fe right now, with a ton more research to do.
> 
> According to Consumer Reports, the turbo engine in the Hyundai models is really unreliable.


When we went to the Hyundai dealership the first thing I said was that that I wanted the 2.0T. The first thing the salesman said was "Trust me - no you don't".

Crossed Hyundai off the list.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Agreed. We tried em' all (and pretty much liked em all too). The Mazda is a "Driver's Vehicle" and you'll know what I mean if you're a "Driver"


The fact that it stays planted in high winds on the 401 adds a lot of praise from me as well. A few thunderstorms and I dont worry about blowing away, unlike with my matrix.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

12 stringer said:


> Try a Ford Edge SEL V6 AWD. Lots of room, lots of power, very comfortable, reliable and no terrible on gas. I have a 2018 and love it. It’s my 2nd one. Explorer is too big for nothing (I had 2 of’em). Cherokee is not reliable (I had one of those too). Toyotas and Hondas are over priced as are most Europeans.
> 
> Do try an Edge. You might be surprised.


I’m 1.5 yrs into a turbo 4 Edge, after 2 Equinox’s, all company cars. The first Equinox was a 4 dog, hated it...but I had the 6 in the 2nd, and they fixed the seat, brakes, and steering, all things I hated about the first....caveat, it was hard on gas.

The Edge is more spacious everywhere inside, I couldn’t put a set of golf clubs down in back of the Chevy without dropping a seat, no problem in the Ford. It seemed gutless at first, but I understand they may be governed for a break in period, and it has lots of go juice after 10km/h, no problems passing even loaded up - dead off the line. Being so wide, it corners pretty well. The stock tires were crap, we had heavy snow the first day I had it and I could hardly drive it, but a set of winters fixed that.

Media and interface Chev by a mile, but the Edge's fairly base model.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been looking at SUV also, haven’t test drove anything , but the Kia Sorento and sportage interest me ...One thing I want to stay away from is the CVT transmissions, they are in many makes of cars and they don’t seem to be as reliable.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I have been looking at SUV also, haven’t test drove anything , but the Kia Sorento and sportage interest me ...One thing I want to stay away from is the CVT transmissions, they are in many makes of cars and they don’t seem to be as reliable.



I like the Sorrento, but do not need three rows of seating. I completely agree about the CVT.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont know anyone with cvt issues off the top of my head, but my toyota transmission ate it on me


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> do not need three rows of seating


Have the dealer remove it?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Have the dealer remove it?



If it could be ordered without it I would be happy.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> Buhhh. You'd never catch me in a Subaru dealership. They are the one Japanese builder that never learned how to build an engine that stays together. I've spent far too much time under the hoods of Subarus to ever invest that much money in one.
> 
> They are a riot to drive in the snow, but I'll never own another unless it's a racecar.


2 coworkers have subarus and they're both going through the oil burning issue. One has had 3 engine top end replacements. Not fun to add 1L of oil every 1000km.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I’m liking the new RAV4 Sport. It’s a 4cyl / hybrid that performs as well as a 6. And no turbos to go bad. I think it even tows up to 3500 lbs. (?)
It’s been totally redesigned and is a lot sportier than the previous models.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> subarus and they're both going through the oil burning issue. One has had 3 engine top end replacements.


known problems with the 2 and 2.5 L engines ( even a recall in the states for some years/ models )

and thirsty engines


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

oldjoat said:


> known problems with the 2 and 2.5 L engines ( even a recall in the states for some years/ models )
> 
> and thirsty engines


I don't know what happened because we had an 01 Forester from new from 2000 to 2002 and it never burned oil. It was a great car. I'm sure tbe more recent issues are all over youtube etc. Just an FYI.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> a recall in the states for some years/ models


problem traced to #4 cyl on most vehicles


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> 2 coworkers have subarus and they're both going through the oil burning issue. One has had 3 engine top end replacements. Not fun to add 1L of oil every 1000km.


And a head gasket every 50k. And pistons every 50k if its an STI.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I’m liking the new RAV4 Sport. It’s a 4cyl / hybrid that performs as well as a 6. And no turbos to go bad. I think it even tows up to 3500 lbs. (?)
> It’s been totally redesigned and is a lot sportier than the previous models.


When I saw the superbowl ad, i literally told the room "they finally look good". But they sure didnt bother with being affordable haha.

But to their credit, I think the entire safety sweet is in all new hondas and toyotas.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Double...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> When I saw the superbowl ad, i literally told the room "they finally look good". But they sure didnt bother with being affordable haha


Compared to the Grand Cherokees, they are. Spent some time touring around in one this week in Cottage country. (2019 GC, not RAV4) they are serious machines but probably way overkill for what the OP needs unless they have a 6 still?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The BMW X5 M is pretty sweet looking.

565 hp and 553 ft lbs of torque. As an added bonus, as a BMW driver no one expects you to use your turn signals. It starts at only $112,400.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 270832


As bad as BMW drivers are. Watch VW drivers some time. I call them “BMW-Lite”. Huge assholes with 1/2 the budget of the Beemers. It seems whenever somebody does something fucking stupid they’re driving a V-dub product. I avoid them like the plague now. Might be a west coast thing. Lots of greys driving them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

West Coast.....as in driving in Victoria?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

BSTheTech said:


> somebody does something fucking stupid they’re driving a V-dub product


meet me at the track ... 
gas pedals at 20 paces.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> As bad as BMW drivers are. Watch VW drivers some time. I call them “BMW-Lite”. Huge assholes with 1/2 the budget of the Beemers. It seems whenever somebody does something fucking stupid they’re driving a V-dub product. I avoid them like the plague now. Might be a west coast thing. Lots of greys driving them.


It's still the luxury vehicles being dumb on my drive. That and some of the bigger vehicles.

Any time I see a passenger van (tour van) doing above 115, I wonder if they know they cant stop in time.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

they all think they can stop on a dime because of the ABS and traction control systems ....

the more expensive ones ( high end with all the bells and whistles ) are assumed to be self driving , even though the manuals say keep alert and be ready to take over.

( so we've learned today that rich people can't read ) ... they need self reading manuals that play thru their Infotainment centers.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> The BMW X5 M is pretty sweet looking.
> 
> 565 hp and 553 ft lbs of torque. As an added bonus, as a BMW driver no one expects you to use your turn signals. It starts at only $112,400.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> As bad as BMW drivers are. Watch VW drivers some time. I call them “BMW-Lite”. Huge assholes with 1/2 the budget of the Beemers. It seems whenever somebody does something fucking stupid they’re driving a V-dub product. I avoid them like the plague now. Might be a west coast thing. Lots of greys driving them.


I guess that's the down-side of the being the largest manufacturer on the planet - you build the most stuff so there's more out there than any other brand. 

Personally, I find _per capita,_ the most entitled drivers are either the 'well heeled high end' pilots (often, daddy's money, I think) or the young testosterone set with 6000 lb pickup trucks that must feel absolutely invincible in something 50% larger than most everything else out there (excepting big rigs and busses).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

then there's idiots like this


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

ya know you're a ******* when .....


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Soon after my wife got her Terrain. 








(I bought my EIR oo Gnome shortly after.)

Been fixed, coming up on ninety days, so this a.m. I went to see how the repair was holding up.









(Soon I'm getting a Dobro.)(And a Hiscox creme case.)(And a case of John Pearse Kinda Lites.)(And maybe an Odyssey Hawk.)

Conclusion: I can't recommend -- even after repairs, Terrains are _still_ a foot too wide, and a foot too long.

Seriously: underwhelming vehicle, a guzzler, excels at nothing, seems under-powered (but I've never driven it).

Mrs. Dog does the damage turning around at the farm. Your cars are safe, but if you're concrete, a John Deere, or a stubborn cow -- my _deepest_ apologies. 

The key to a successful marriage is always be mindful of timing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Terrains are _still_ a foot too wide, and a foot too long.



Maybe for a woman driver (not directed at your wife specifically).


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

And_ we _wonder why more women don't hang out here.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Blind Dog said:


> Conclusion: I can't recommend -- even after repairs, Terrains are _still_ a foot too wide, and a foot too long.
> 
> Seriously: underwhelming vehicle, a guzzler, excels at nothing, seems under-powered (but I've never driven it).
> 
> ...


LOL

Have you considered larger property? Or attaching white canes to each bumper?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> then there's idiots like this


"Idiot" is far too kind. That's the sort of behavior for which we should have flogging in our criminal code.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a Terrain with a few beauty marks as well.
All acquired in parking lots while at a stand still.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

not beauty marks ... creative body work .

I got mine from a hockey stick while parked on the Quebec side , visiting friends.
how dare those tete carre dare park on our streets in Quebec !


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> Have you considered larger property? Or attaching white canes to each bumper?


Saw an Olson I like.

 Considering lake front.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Blind Dog said:


> Considering lake front.


Terrain has waterproof doors?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Terrain has waterproof doors?


No, but the Olson is a _limited edition_.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

all vehicles are "limited editions" limited to the number of units ordered by the dealers ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

We picked up our new Tucson on Friday evening. I'm hoping to get a chance to drive it soon...lol.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> We picked up our new Tucson on Friday evening. I'm hoping to get a chance to drive it soon...lol.



Funnily enough, I was planning to post here today asking you what you think of it.

The Tuscon was high on my list, but Consumer Reports gave it a negative rating which gave me pause and I figured I should look into it more. Since then I have been in the driver's seat of a handful of compact SUVs of the same class as the Tucson and all of them are too small for me so I might have to ignore the Tucson anyway. The problem is leg room - as soon as I relax a little and let me legs widen a tiny bit my knees are up against the center console and the door - and I am only 6'1"! The only one this hasn't happened in is the Mazda CX-5 so I think I am going to have to look at mid-sized SUVs instead.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

colchar said:


> Funnily enough, I was planning to post here today asking you what you think of it.
> 
> The Tuscon was high on my list, but Consumer Reports gave it a negative rating which gave me pause and I figured I should look into it more. Since then I have been in the driver's seat of a handful of compact SUVs of the same class as the Tucson and all of them are too small for me so I might have to ignore the Tucson anyway. The problem is leg room - as soon as I relax a little and let me legs widen a tiny bit my knees are up against the center console and the door - and I am only 6'1"! The only one this hasn't happened in is the Mazda CX-5 so I think I am going to have to look at mid-sized SUVs instead.


I hope to get booked for a drive this evening...lol.

I did test drive it and liked it very much though. I don't have to worry about my knees hitting the console...I'm a towering 5'8"


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> Funnily enough, I was planning to post here today asking you what you think of it.
> 
> The Tuscon was high on my list, but Consumer Reports gave it a negative rating which gave me pause and I figured I should look into it more. Since then I have been in the driver's seat of a handful of compact SUVs of the same class as the Tucson and all of them are too small for me so I might have to ignore the Tucson anyway. The problem is leg room - as soon as I relax a little and let me legs widen a tiny bit my knees are up against the center console and the door - and I am only 6'1"! The only one this hasn't happened in is the Mazda CX-5 so I think I am going to have to look at mid-sized SUVs instead.


We quite liked the Tucson but at the end of the day, to get things equipped the way we wanted, the Mazda was cheaper as well as not as common on the streets.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I found a handy pictorial guide for you to help in your decision making. Just in case you want something "unique".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sigh








I miss the 50/60's designs where you could identify vehicles by shape/contour.
They were sexy back then.
Looking at the pic above is like going to an amusement park bumper car ride


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But they dont all drive the same


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> I hope to get booked for a drive this evening...lol.
> 
> I did test drive it and liked it very much though. I don't have to worry about my knees hitting the console...I'm a towering 5'8"



I was at dealerships again today.

For leg/knee room the Tucson and Sportage are OK, barely. The Mazda CX-5 is fine. From there I had to go up to mid-sized models. The Jeep Compass was OK, the Ford Edge a bit better, the Hyundai Santa Fe was decent enough, and the KIA Sorrento was just that tiny bit better than the Hyundai. I am test driving a Sorrento on Friday.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumper cars come in a variety of shapes, sizes and colours.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The sorrento was one I didnt end up trying out. Curious about your thoughts.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Ever consider saving a shit ton of money and depreciation?

2011 Mercedes-Benz GLK-Class 4MATIC 4dr GLK350 - York

2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK-Class 4MATIC 4dr GLK350 - North York


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Ever consider saving a shit ton of money and depreciation?


Until you have to start replacing parts on them. lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Ever consider saving a shit ton of money and depreciation?
> 
> 2011 Mercedes-Benz GLK-Class 4MATIC 4dr GLK350 - York
> 
> 2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK-Class 4MATIC 4dr GLK350 - North York


Cars that old will probably already need work.

Spend now or spend later, either way it's gonna cost you.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Ever consider saving a shit ton of money and depreciation?
> 
> 2011 Mercedes-Benz GLK-Class 4MATIC 4dr GLK350 - York
> 
> 2010 Mercedes-Benz GLK-Class 4MATIC 4dr GLK350 - North York


The best piece of advice I can give: If you can't afford to buy a car when it was new, you can't afford to maintain it used. 

This is slightly less true of the luxury offshoot brands (Acura, Lexus, etc.) as they often have nearly identical parts complements as their economy counterparts.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Speaking for myself only, I won't buy a new car ever again. I would rather buy something used every 2 years instead. A 5+ year used car will sell for not much less when it is 7 or 8 years old so you don't lose 1/3 the cost as soon as you drive it off the lot. Besides, I can come up with $10k, but more I would be into financing. That is a losing game, I hate being in debt. That's the one thing I have none of, and don't miss it, and that includes mortgage. The car I am driving now is 12 years old. I bought it new with 0% financing. I have been looking at used vehicles and I must say I am not impressed with much out there from a styling point of view. They are all pretty much the same bland cookie cutter vehicle. With only 146k kms on mine, I am sending it into the body shop, will spend about $2k to get it looking good again, it's mechanically in great condition, and I will drive it for another few years yet. If I spend a grand a year on it, that's cheaper than any car payment I can think of.

Now if you have the cash on hand, and the desire for new, you can wrangle yourself a better deal at the stealership on a new car. Just don't let them upsell you on high profit extras like paint protection, rust proofing, insurance, theft marking schemes, etc. They don't do you any good but they pad the hell out of the bottom line for the seller. Get a $12 can of Scotch Guard for the inside (same process the dealership will use for $300). Bring it to get some Krown rust proofing (about 1/3 the cost of what the dealer will do, and more effective). Rely on your own insurance, and there never has been, not once, any secretly marked car part recovered in any police investigation. The police just don't scan vehicles with a special light to look for stolen parts. Besides, a touch with a sander, and a touch of paint, removes any secret markings the dealer has overcharged you for. Get your bottom line where you want it, and don't let the next person they send you to (and there is always more than one person you have to talk to at a dealership, the second one is specifically trained to sell you things you don't need. High profit, low value things you don't want or need) sell you anything else.

A car dealership is one of the few places it is recomended to be a dick. Know what you want, do the research, know the price, be prepared to walk. Tip...if your price is reasonable, they will make the sale instead of letting you walk. There are probably half a dozen dealers of the same brand within reasonable driving distance, and yes, they will trade cars back and forth. If there is exactly the car you want on another lot, they will bring it in for you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Cars that old will probably already need work.
> 
> Spend now or spend later, either way it's gonna cost you.


These cars are "that old"? I guess in a disposable world they are.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Whats the cost at krown for 10 years versus the paint protection for 10 years?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> These cars are "that old"? I guess in a disposable world they are.


When maintenance is going to cost what the car cost in a shorter amount of time, I consider that to be old.

Why would I pay $2000 to fix a car worth $500?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> Why would I pay $2000 to fix a car worth $500?


Some kids put that much in sound equipment into a $500 car. lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Budda said:


> Whats the cost at krown for 10 years versus the paint protection for 10 years?


Paint protection is most definitly NOT rust protection. Cleaning your car and putting a coat of wax on it regularly is paint protection. Probably better than the silconized goo they put on and call "paint protection". My father in law just got his mini van done with Krown, I think it was around $140. His 33' RV about $180.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> When maintenance is going to cost what the car cost in a shorter amount of time, I consider that to be old.
> 
> Why would I pay $2000 to fix a car worth $500?


Because you can't replace it for $2,500?

I hear you but you do need to do a bit of analysis - if I spend $2,000 will I get another year out of the car vs if I sell the car for $500 and finance a used vehicle for $10,000 ........................


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

it's more like , if it's gonna cost 2000 to fix a car that will be worth 500 after the repairs , sell the car , toss in 2000 and buy something newer.
that older car that needs 2000 will eventually need another 1000 or so to fix the next thing that fails , and the car is still only worth 500.

if it has sentimental value , ya , fix it ... if not , start looking for something a bit newer.

you can also look at picking up a brand new "last years model" ... or one that's just a couple of years old .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've bought used all my life.


oldjoat said:


> if it has sentimental value , ya , fix it ..


There are people that do that, but at some point, they'll cut their losses and stop putting into it anymore.
That's what I looked for. 
Usually, all the big stuff has already been done and I only need to put that little bit more into it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

2 things I run from when I hear the words :

"it's been a great car , never had to do any thing to it" .... so everything is going to need replacing .

the other is :

"we've replaced every thing on it , so it's ready to go" .... meaning it breaks down too often to be reliable .


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Speaking for myself only, I won't buy a new car ever again. I would rather buy something used every 2 years instead. A 5+ year used car will sell for not much less when it is 7 or 8 years old so you don't lose 1/3 the cost as soon as you drive it off the lot. Besides, I can come up with $10k, but more I would be into financing. That is a losing game, I hate being in debt. That's the one thing I have none of, and don't miss it, and that includes mortgage. The car I am driving now is 12 years old. I bought it new with 0% financing. I have been looking at used vehicles and I must say I am not impressed with much out there from a styling point of view. They are all pretty much the same bland cookie cutter vehicle. With only 146k kms on mine, I am sending it into the body shop, will spend about $2k to get it looking good again, it's mechanically in great condition, and I will drive it for another few years yet. If I spend a grand a year on it, that's cheaper than any car payment I can think of.
> 
> Now if you have the cash on hand, and the desire for new, you can wrangle yourself a better deal at the stealership on a new car. Just don't let them upsell you on high profit extras like paint protection, rust proofing, insurance, theft marking schemes, etc. They don't do you any good but they pad the hell out of the bottom line for the seller. Get a $12 can of Scotch Guard for the inside (same process the dealership will use for $300). Bring it to get some Krown rust proofing (about 1/3 the cost of what the dealer will do, and more effective). Rely on your own insurance, and there never has been, not once, any secretly marked car part recovered in any police investigation. The police just don't scan vehicles with a special light to look for stolen parts. Besides, a touch with a sander, and a touch of paint, removes any secret markings the dealer has overcharged you for. Get your bottom line where you want it, and don't let the next person they send you to (and there is always more than one person you have to talk to at a dealership, the second one is specifically trained to sell you things you don't need. High profit, low value things you don't want or need) sell you anything else.
> 
> A car dealership is one of the few places it is recomended to be a dick. Know what you want, do the research, know the price, be prepared to walk. Tip...if your price is reasonable, they will make the sale instead of letting you walk. There are probably half a dozen dealers of the same brand within reasonable driving distance, and yes, they will trade cars back and forth. If there is exactly the car you want on another lot, they will bring it in for you.




I am a complete prick when negotiating at a dealership. Years ago I took my late father with me to help with the negotiations, but he didn't say a word while we were there. When we left, I sarcastically thanked him for all of his help. He just looked at me and said he was happy to help but didn't need to because I was such a complete bastard - and he said it with a touch of pride.

I am nowhere near stupid enough to pay for all of the extra shit they try to add on. I refuse to even pay their delivery charges as I am not paying them $2000 to check there is gas in the car, that the fluids are all topped up, and that there is air in the tires. Fuck that shit. At one dealership yesterday a sales guy was trying to get my interested in a demo Santa Fe that had 10,000kms on it. He was touting the fact that they weren't charging freight, etc. on that particular car. I just laughed and told him there was no way in hell I was paying that on any car on their lot, particularly a 2019 that they were trying to get rid of. When he heard that he was no longer all that interested in helping me.

Originally I had been against the third row of seats, but had been approaching that from the perspective of a car owner, and the owner of a car that is several years old. Yesterday I realized that the third row can be put down, and it fits perfectly into a recessed area so as to simply create more trunk space. Because of that, the Kia Sorrento and Hyundai Santa Fe XL are at the top of my list. I will test drive a Sorrento on Friday, and am hoping to test drive a Santa Fe as well (the dealerships are across the street from each other so I can hop back and forth).

Speaking of Dad - he now figures into me buying new. Normally I would look at used cars, and if you read my first post in this thread that was what I was originally thinking, but I am now leaning towards buying new (I might, maybe, consider an unsold new 2018 or a used 2019...but with the prices they are asking for used 2019s I might as well just buy new). Anyway, Dad passed away in January 2017. At the time, Mum offered my brother and I money from the life insurance but we both said no. Last year my brother was looking at buying a condo, but because he works for an American company he was considered self-employed (or something like that) so had to put X amount into a savings account of some sort and not touch it for a year before the banks would consider giving him a mortgage. Mum gave him $30k, which came out of the insurance money she had offered us earlier. In order to keep things fair she offered me the same amount, but I again said no. Since I have started car shopping, she has told me to take the money from her. Because of her recent health issues (being told that she has early to mid stage Alzheimer's) I just brushed it off, even if she said it when she was having a good day and had control of her faculties. But she has now said it several times, and all when having a good day. Since that money came out of Dad's life insurance I am kind of looking at this SUV as one last gift from my late father. Not sure if that makes sense. He usually bought used and went for used cars from the current year, but he had also bought new at various times. Because of the timing of this purchase (buying when the next year's models are hitting the lots), he would understand buying new. That being said, if I find a 2019 with less than 10,000kms on it at a good price then I will seriously consider it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> if it has sentimental value , ya , fix it ... if not , start looking for something a bit newer.



Even then, at some point you cut your losses.

I was going to buy a car a couple of years ago, but after my Dad passed away my Mum told me not to spend the money and to just take their car (she no longer drives). It is a 2015 Taurus, and until recently it has been fine because Dad took good care of it. So the car has sentimental value, but now that things are starting to go, it is time to move on from it. I have held onto it a little longer than I normally would have just because it was my Dad's car, and his last one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> If you see a 2019 with a V6..let me know. Been looking as well. One of my good friend is a mech at Honda and told me to stay away from the new CRV's very bad 1,5L turbo engine. The new RAV4 is Very cool..but the the same price, you get WAY more bang for the $$$ with the new Sante Fe for exemple. I have a 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe with the 3.4l V6 and i can't find anything with the same power right now. The Jeep Cherokee has a V6 with it's Trailhawk version,


Are you still looking? If so I can mention a couple with a V6, one of which is the Santa Fe XL.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> Are you still looking? If so I can mention a couple with a V6, one of which is the Santa Fe XL.


Ummmmm, I don't think he'll get the message.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you walk into a salesman's office, and say
-I'm dealing with 1 person. I don't care who it is, no shuffling managers and offices' (if you HAVE to have financing, OK you're going to see the business manager, who offers all of the below)
-I'm not paying doc fees, not interested in extended warranty/lust dust & rust (what we used to call the paint/fabric/rust) protection package. No theft prot, at least not at my expense. No whatever else they offer these days (admit to being out of touch). I want 1 bottom line number (or offer one), yes or no (you can still negotiate by all means, just be firm up front)
-I'm not buying today, but if you don't give me a price I won't be back.

Will they even talk to you?

I used to work in the front end of a dealership sales/finance for 5 years, and hung around the industry another 10 after that. At the dealership I was at, which was small town, they *might* have accomodated depending if they knew you or not. All others would be shuffled out the front door with a smile and 'CYA!'


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Paint protection is most definitly NOT rust protection. Cleaning your car and putting a coat of wax on it regularly is paint protection. Probably better than the silconized goo they put on and call "paint protection". My father in law just got his mini van done with Krown, I think it was around $140. His 33' RV about $180.


If my car gets scratched, they're going to take care of it. Sounds like my $1k or whatever is still cheaper than krown yearly. Maybe it's less of an upsell than it used to be?

I paid the lowest price I had seen on my vehicle, with absurdly low mileage. I came out ahead on this one. Theres 2019s with double my mileage that rolled out 6 months ago .

OP, I got a 2017 with less than 10k, for less than the exact same car at 22k being sold as a demo. Manufacturer CPO pages are worth hawking over.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Ummmmm, I don't think he'll get the message.



Ah yes. I had forgotten about that little incident.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> I am a complete prick when negotiating at a dealership. Years ago I took my late father with me to help with the negotiations, but he didn't say a word while we were there. When we left, I sarcastically thanked him for all of his help. He just looked at me and said he was happy to help but didn't need to because I was such a complete bastard - and he said it with a touch of pride.
> 
> I am nowhere near stupid enough to pay for all of the extra shit they try to add on. I refuse to even pay their delivery charges as I am not paying them $2000 to check there is gas in the car, that the fluids are all topped up, and that there is air in the tires. Fuck that shit. At one dealership yesterday a sales guy was trying to get my interested in a demo Santa Fe that had 10,000kms on it. He was touting the fact that they weren't charging freight, etc. on that particular car. I just laughed and told him there was no way in hell I was paying that on any car on their lot, particularly a 2019 that they were trying to get rid of. When he heard that he was no longer all that interested in helping me.
> 
> ...


Yup, I understand where you are coming from. Good on you for being a good negotiator.

I do believe, on a new car, the "delivery fee" is one of those lines that have to be filled in. That does not stop them from taking the same amount off the asking price though. I could be mistaken on that.

A word of advice on money from someone who is pretty hopeless when it comes to finances. Take the money from your mom. After my mom died, my dad sold just about everything and handed the money out to the kids. That way it was just a gift and not subject to inheritance taxes and what not. He said he would rather be witness to his kids being able to splurge a bit while he was alive to see it. He passed away last February. Sometimes the reason people do things are not readily apparent.

Oh, by the way, don't discount off lease executive vehicles either. Usually fairly new, low miles and well taken care of at a good price.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried my hand at car sales for a few years. Two pieces of advice - never lease a used vehicle and never buy a demo.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

mine used to be 
make up the wish list for a car / color/ engine / trim / etc 
make several copies and leave the dealership blank 
then go to several dealers and hand them a sheet , ask for their best price up front ,
let them know the best deal gets your money ... no come back and we'll match the offer.
take their price and go to the next dealer without letting them see the previous offers.

after a few, you'll be able to look the sales person in the eye and ask if they are serious , when you see their quote.
just to enforce the point , don't be afraid to put their offer in their waste basket on the way out.

as for the "we don't have xxx with steel wheels / in red / etc , but we do have one with YYY option " 
you say , "fine , but since I don't want option YYY, I'm not paying for it"

one last word of caution .... NEVER initial or sign any of their forms for any reason 
" just to make sure we can get that option " or "just to make sure we have all the details ".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I tried my hand at car sales for a few years. Two pieces of advice - never lease a used vehicle and never buy a demo.


Feel free to expand on this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I buy used. If I go to dealership I tell them what I'm looking for. If they say "We don't have it." fine. If they say "We have it.", fine. If they try to sell me something I don't want I leave. If they tell me such and such a dealership has what I am looking for and will bring it in I say no and go to the other dealership. I don't bother with written quotes and I usually stay away from the big city brand name dealerships. More than half the time when I buy a vehicle it's a private sale. I get what I want and no after sale bs you get from the dealers.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> If you walk into a salesman's office, and say
> -I'm dealing with 1 person. I don't care who it is, no shuffling managers and offices' (if you HAVE to have financing, OK you're going to see the business manager, who offers all of the below)
> -I'm not paying doc fees, not interested in extended warranty/lust dust & rust (what we used to call the paint/fabric/rust) protection package. No theft prot, at least not at my expense. No whatever else they offer these days (admit to being out of touch). I want 1 bottom line number (or offer one), yes or no (you can still negotiate by all means, just be firm up front)
> -I'm not buying today, but if you don't give me a price I won't be back.
> ...



I said basically the same thing to the sales guy at Kia, and he was fine with it. He also spent some time talking about what I needed or wanted. He knew I wasn't buying, but he still put forth the effort. His card is in my wallet and I am test driving one of his cars on Friday.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Find your vehicle, then hire one of your hot students for the afternoon.

_A retired older couple return to a Mercedes dealership where the salesman has just sold the car they were interested in to a beautiful, leggy, busty blonde. "I thought you said you would hold that car till we raised the $150,000 asking price," said the older man. "Yet I just heard you closed the deal for $130,000 to the lovely young lady there. You insisted there could be no discount on this model." "Well, what can I tell you? She had the ready cash and, just look at her, how could I resist?" replied the grinning salesman. Just then the young woman approached the senior couple and gave them the keys. "There you go," she said. " See you later, dad."_


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I said basically the same thing to the sales guy at Kia, and he was fine with it. He also spent some time talking about what I needed or wanted. He knew I wasn't buying, but he still put forth the effort. His card is in my wallet and I am test driving one of his cars on Friday.


I dont like the old way of "are you buying today?". Annoys the hell out of me. That was a huge plus at the local mazda dealer - drove the car, asked questions, answered more questions via email. No pressure.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Yeah the guy at Hyundai didn't have much time for me when I told him I wasn't buying today. I told him I was probably going to buy this week, but since it wasn't going to be today he lost interest pretty quick. Because of that, I lost interest in their dealership. When I said the same thing to the guy at Kia he still had plenty of time for me.

I took two test drives today - Kia Sorrento and Hyundai Santa Fe.

Sorrento - I really liked it. The ride was smooth, the V6 had plenty of power and accelerated effortlessly from both a stop and when passing on the highway, the transmission shifted as if it wasn't there, the cabin was quiet as hell, and there was no engine noise even on the highway. I liked everything about it, except that the seat hurt my back and hip. That being said, I had only adjusted it for leg room and the proper tilt of the back of the seat. I am sure that if I had taken more than thirty seconds to adjust it, I would have found a comfortable position.

Santa Fe - I was really disappointed in it. The acceleration felt choppy, the transmission didn't shift smoothly, the engine was noisier, there was a bit more noise getting into the cabin, and something was creaking like mad from the rear of the vehicle. I had expected so much more from it. Maybe it was just that particular vehicle (makes you wonder why they would use it as a test drive vehicle!), as I know a few people who own them and they all rave about it. On my way to the dealerships I stopped at Tim's and the guy parked next to me was in a 2017 Santa Fe so I asked him about it and he had nothing but praise. I will try another local Hyundai dealership tomorrow to test drive a different one.

I also plan to test drive the Ford Edge and the Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk - hopefully tomorrow, if not then on Monday.

The guy at Kia told me there were virtually no 2019s left, but that might have been a ploy to get me to take one that they had on their lot in a colour that I don't want. Tomorrow morning I will call other local Kia dealerships to see if they tell the same story.

I did a little negotiating at both places and got the Kia guy down to $29k, but that was just the first round of negotiations 

When negotiating at Hyundai the sales guy was rather taken aback when I told him that I wouldn't pay freight or PDI. The guy at Kia discounted them, but the guy at Hyundai tried to tell me it was federal law that they charge those. Our relationship started to go south at the point......


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The plot thickens.

Is the blind spot warning in the sorento on the mirror or the rear view?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> The plot thickens.
> 
> Is the blind spot warning in the sorento on the mirror or the rear view?



Side view. Apparently there is an audible warning as well, but it didn't kick in while driving it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Side view. Apparently there is an audible warning as well, but it didn't kick in while driving it.


That's good to hear. I don't remember the year I was looking at, but the light was on the rear view and I was immediately disinterested. The CX-5 is my first car with an infotainment unit but it's easy to get to the settings and change stuff around like chime volume etc.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm just wondering, are the vehicles you're test driving the vehicles you're thinking of buying or specific vehicles they have for test driving? If I'm interested in the black one with gold pin stripping then that's the one I want to test drive and not the blue one with no pin stripping. I've yet to go to a car lot and had to test drive a test or demo vehicle. And I've never made an appointment to test drive a vehicle at a dealership. Just pulled onto the lot and said I want to test drive that car there. 
When the ex was looking for a new car we stopped off at one dealership and asked if they still had a certain car. The salesman said yes and gave some keys to the lot boy.....who came back a short while later, he couldn't find that car. After a bunch of searching they decided that the car wasn't on the lot and must have been sent out for new tires or something like that. That's when I asked about the car sitting in the middle of the show room.....about 15 ft away from the salesman's desk. That was the car they had advertised and we had come to see. We all had a big laugh and we went out and climbed on the bikes and left. Told them we'd test drive the car after they put new tires on it. It was a 2 year old Charger that had been "dealer prepped" with tires going from 3/4 tread to almost bald .


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I'm just wondering, are the vehicles you're test driving the vehicles you're thinking of buying or specific vehicles they have for test driving? If I'm interested in the black one with gold pin stripping then that's the one I want to test drive and not the blue one with no pin stripping.


General test drive vehicles for now, until I narrow down which model I want most and which ranks as my second choice.




> And I've never made an appointment to test drive a vehicle at a dealership. Just pulled onto the lot and said I want to test drive that car there.


I only made arrangements with Kia because I had been in twice earlier in the week but was unable to test drive either of those times.

I am spending today test driving and have no appointments with anybody.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've talked Kia down a little more. I am playing two dealerships off against each other at the moment. One of them is going to get back to me Monday with another price, and the first dealership has come down to $28k. Their manager started talking prices in the low $27k range then stopped before getting specific and asked that no matter what offer the other dealership makes, I promise to at least speak to him and give them a chance to compete.

So I will wait until Monday then speak to them both again.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I love my X5, i bought brand used though. New ones are bloody expensive


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Every car dealership is full of crooks trying to take as much money as they can out of your wallet. Are used to think the new car dealers were professional but they're is just as shady as everybody else. I don’t pay for any extra anything either. That is their cost of doing business.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

When doing research one of the sources I checked was the _Lemon Aid Car Guide_. In every entry for a Kia they warn about dealerships trying to tack one extras, often at stupid prices. From what I read, Kia was the only manufacturer that they did this with but in my experience thus far, Kia has been far better than every other dealership I dealt with including Hyundai which is Kia's sister company.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> I've talked Kia down a little more. I am playing two dealerships off against each other at the moment. One of them is going to get back to me Monday with another price, and the first dealership has come down to $28k. Their manager started talking prices in the low $27k range then stopped before getting specific and asked that no matter what offer the other dealership makes, I promise to at least speak to him and give them a chance to compete.
> 
> So I will wait until Monday then speak to them both again.


Odds are both dealerships are in touch with each other. Especially if they are in the same area and owned by the same people. If one salesman knows you're talking to another at a different dealership there's a good chance a phone call or two could be made.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Odds are both dealerships are in touch with each other. Especially if they are in the same area and owned by the same people. If one salesman knows you're talking to another at a different dealership there's a good chance a phone call or two could be made.



They aren't owned by the same people, and I didn't get the impression that there was any communication.

I spoke to a neighbor about car shopping today. I didn't want to ask him, but he offered me his employee discount with Chrysler (he is a retiree). I liked the Cherokee Trailhawk when I test drove it so I might look into those some more tomorrow.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So it looks like I am going with a Cherokee Sport (V6, 4x4) with an option package or two on top. I made an offer on one yesterday and another dealership I had been shopping at said they would absolutely beat that offer. I have an appointment there at 1pm today and, if they do, I'll hand them five grand cash as a deposit.

My neighbor across the street is a Chrysler retiree and he has offered me his employee discount (6.45% if I remember correctly) which will go on top of the 10% discount already offered by Jeep.

Unlike many people, I enjoy the back and forth of negotiations with dealerships but even I am tired of this process now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Insert Mopar slagging car guy quote here about them coming in last in every JD Power initial quality survey....lol

Congrats on (almost) getting it done.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> Unlike many people, I enjoy the back and forth of negotiations with dealerships but even I am tired of this process now.


The last jeep I drove was pre AMC so I can't say what the new ones are like. As far as the negotiations go when it comes to a dealership goes it boils down to do they have what I want or not....all cut and dried, no shopping around and playing one against the other. Old vehicles and bikes are another matter but those are ususally private sales or non-dealership sales and can involve road trips. Good luck with the Cherokee.
@Jim DaddyO.....I've never looked at a JD Power survey. Any Mopar I'd be interested would be like this or older.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What swayed you to the Sport over other vehicles you drove?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> The last jeep I drove was pre AMC so I can't say what the new ones are like. As far as the negotiations go when it comes to a dealership goes it boils down to do they have what I want or not....all cut and dried, no shopping around and playing one against the other. Old vehicles and bikes are another matter but those are ususally private sales or non-dealership sales and can involve road trips. Good luck with the Cherokee.
> @Jim DaddyO.....I've never looked at a JD Power survey. Any Mopar I'd be interested would be like this or older.


I wish I had the money to bring my '68 back to life


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> The last jeep I drove was pre AMC so I can't say what the new ones are like. As far as the negotiations go when it comes to a dealership goes it boils down to do they have what I want or not....all cut and dried, no shopping around and playing one against the other. Old vehicles and bikes are another matter but those are ususally private sales or non-dealership sales and can involve road trips. Good luck with the Cherokee.
> @Jim DaddyO.....I've never looked at a JD Power survey. Any Mopar I'd be interested would be like this or older.



I had one similar to this:










and one similar to this:










Between them they made me swear off Chrysler products.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> What swayed you to the Sport over other vehicles you drove?



The drive, the feel, the cabin, the packages available, the employee discount.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So the deal is done.

2019 Cherokee Sport V6, 4x4, with the Upland package, the cold weather package, and the upgraded engine package which adds a list of options. Basically, it is a Trailhawk without leather seats.

The discounts worked out to be just over $10,000.

I put down a deposit today and they are locating one in my preferred colours (blue, black, or grey).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Insert Mopar slagging car guy quote here about them coming in last in every JD Power initial quality survey....lol
> 
> Congrats on (almost) getting it done.



They actually do reasonably well. The dealer experience score is low and that drags down the overall rating, but my dealer experience was good (at least at the dealership I bought from, others not so much).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I had one similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had 92 grand caravan that was a piece of junk. The '76 Tradesman was ok and the 56 Desoto Fireflite with a 341 was great, wish I still had it.








Yes, it was that colour. It lost out to a telephone pole.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> It lost out to a telephone pole


My green '71 Charger, the same.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> My green '71 Charger, the same.


Sold the car to a friend who ended up Demo Derebying it and had to pay for the pole replacement. The pole was the cheap part.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The vehicle as I have it configured is basically a Trailhawk, but without the leather seats and panoramic moon roof.

This link gives some info on the Upland package. As mentioned above, grey is my third choice of colour but if that is what I get it will look exactly like the vehicle pictured here:


2019 Jeep Cherokee Upland: Package Information & Options: - Mopar Insiders


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> The vehicle as I have it configured is basically a Trailhawk, but without the leather seats and panoramic moon roof.
> 
> This link gives some info on the Upland package, As mentioned above, grey is my third choice of colour but if that is what I get it will look exactly like the vehicle pictured here:
> 
> ...


Looks good. Hope you get your first colour choice. For the kind of money we spend on vehicles it shouldn't be so hard to get exactly what we want.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats. This was my only foray into Dodge/Plymouth land.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I also had a '85 Ramcharger.
8" lift, 34" Mudders.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks good. Hope you get your first colour choice. For the kind of money we spend on vehicles it shouldn't be so hard to get exactly what we want.



True, but I am buying late in the year so limited myself because of that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There will probably be lots of large SUV's at the climate protests today.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> The best piece of advice I can give: If you can't afford to buy a car when it was new, you can't afford to maintain it used.


Great advice. Wish you shared your words of wisdom 25 years ago lol... 

In 1994 i purchased a used 1988 Mercedes 190e. It was fun to drive. Loved it. Until it had problems. Got rid of it by 1999 because of the repair costs. 

By then I had house payments and replaced it with a new corolla. Oh man what a change. But that corolla was a tank... lasted 350k km. Just replaced it this past July!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

iamthehub said:


> Great advice. Wish you shared your words of wisdom 25 years ago lol...
> 
> In 1994 i purchased a used 1988 Mercedes 190e. It was fun to drive. Loved it. Until it had problems. Got rid of it by 1999 because of the repair costs.
> 
> ...


I've still got a '93 Corolla 4wd Wagon at the camp with a ton of miles on it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That's one of the problems with the system we have. You go out and buy a brand new car when it comes out, then you have to drive it through 6 months of shit weather right away. They ought to come out in the spring when you can enjoy at least the first summer of cruising with it first.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's one of the problems with the system we have. You go out and buy a brand new car when it comes out, then you have to drive it through 6 months of shit weather right away. They ought to come out in the spring when you can enjoy at least the first summer of cruising with it first.



I had originally planned to wait, but the tranny on my Taurus is going so I could pay to have it repaired or just put that money into a new vehicle.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> I had originally planned to wait, but the tranny on my Taurus is going so I could pay to have it repaired or just put that money into a new vehicle.


Yeah, having issues with your tranny has a totally different meaning to car guys.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yeah, having issues with your tranny has a totally different meaning to car guys.


It was a taurus so you never know.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> It was a *taurus* so you never know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272622


A command line interface? Didn't know they used those in cars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272622


A bull with a finger trigger.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

All the takl earlier about old Chryslers made me think of the '78 Cordoba I had. The front end on that thing was so long I could've driven it through a brick wall at 50kmh and would have walked away unscathed. 

I blew a tire going 100kmh on the northbound 427, hit the guardrail, and all that happened to the car was some scratched paint.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> All the takl earlier about old Chryslers made me think of the '78 Cordoba I had. The front end on that thing was so long I could've driven it through a brick wall at 50kmh and would have walked away unscathed.
> 
> I blew a tire going 100kmh on the northbound 427, hit the guardrail, and all that happened to the car was some scratched paint.


It's that rich Corinthian leather.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Which one is you?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> Which one is you?


I'm guessing that he'll say the short one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

They got me the black one, and it looks like I can pick it up today...............


----------

